

How the Xbox One lost me, and then won me back with 24-Hour DRM. - ryanhayes
http://ryanhayes.net/blog/how-the-xbox-one-lost-me-and-then-won-me-back-with-the-cloud/

======
caw
I wouldn't be surprised if Sony did something like a trade in for Gaikai.
Warner Bros trades physical DVDs for Blu-rays here:
[http://www.dvd2blu.com/](http://www.dvd2blu.com/)

Would you send in your PS3 games for a licensed online copy?

